# New ORV License Structure Chart (from MDNR)



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

^^^
That makes sense I bet Lake County just added "Golf Cart" to eliminate questions.

Your link was a good read another thing I see is the triangular orange caution sign on many golf carts and even on some SXS.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

hitechman said:


> NOPE! Law stilll states that any ORV rider (even on private property) is required to wear a DOT approved helmet and eyewear.
> 
> See post #6 above..........helmets not required for OHV/ORV/ATV with a roof that meets or exceeds the standards for a crash helmet.......but seat belts must be installed and worn also.
> 
> Steve





YZman said:


> Incorrect for private property, Repealed. Signed into law by Gov. June 4, 2014
> 
> House Bill 5191


 I remember a few years ago I was riding my golf cart (at the time) on our property near the road and a LEO stopped and was telling me I needed a helmet and eye-wear or I could receive a ticket. After we talked a bit and I knew a ticket was not coming my way I jokingly asked him how many on the local golf course have received tickets in the past for no helmets?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

jjlrrw said:


> ^^^
> That makes sense I bet Lake County just added "Golf Cart" to eliminate questions.
> 
> Your link was a good read another thing I see is the triangular orange caution sign on many golf carts and even on some SXS.


Slow moving vehicle signs are not required by law for ORVs, and use of them does not negate any of the other rules.

I use one in the winter (along with a flashing orange light on a pole) when plowing drives just to make me a little more noticeable (and hopefully a little safer).

Steve


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

jjlrrw said:


> ^^^
> That makes sense I bet Lake County just added "Golf Cart" to eliminate questions.
> 
> Your link was a good read another thing I see is the triangular orange caution sign on many golf carts and even on some SXS.


Farmers were able to operate orvs with a orange triangle before countys allowed everyine to. To and from fields only.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

hawgeye said:


> Farmers were able to operate orvs with a orange triangle before countys allowed everyine to. To and from fields only.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


In post #10 (paragraph n) of this thread....the law says a vehicle used for farming DOES NOT qualify as an ORV. In this case the ATV is a farming vehicle, and farm vehicles have their own rules. I believe they still can use them under those rules (exempt from the ORV laws), and I still see a few with the SMV triangle (may still be required for farm use on the road--I'm not sure!!).

I have yet to see a tractor going down the road with an ORV sticker on it! :lol:

Steve


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

If I was king for a day.....

- I'd scrap all of the ORV rules we have now and find a way to simplify them. IMO.....way, waaay too much regulation with too many cooks in the kitchen when it comes to the rules....fed, state, county, township, city, town, village, etc. 

- I'd scrape the new ORV permit requirements and go back to a single, less expensive permit.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

TVCJohn said:


> If I was king for a day.....
> 
> - I'd scrap all of the ORV rules we have now and find a way to simplify them. IMO.....way, waaay too much regulation with too many cooks in the kitchen when it comes to the rules....fed, state, county, township, city, town, village, etc.
> 
> - I'd scrape the new ORV permit requirements and go back to a single, less expensive permit.


And when you are king (for a day), please simplify the hunting/fishing regulations as well! :lol:

Steve


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

hitechman said:


> And when you are king (for a day), please simplify the hunting/fishing regulations as well! :lol:
> 
> Steve


Ha....that's on my list too. I already have a little laundry list started. IMO way too much regulation there also. I would start with the "cash cow regulations".


----------

